# Dissecting Fish



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

So far in biology, *** disected a work, crayfish, grasshopper, next week is a frog, and after that a fetal pig. Do you guys think it would work to disect a dead fish on my own? Im not looking to kill my fish, but if they die do you think i should do it? Im not grossed out by it. Oh yea, im not like good at disecting stuff, i just cut off the crayfish and grasshoppers head and put it on a stake and show my teacher.


----------



## Jedu (Oct 24, 2007)

Erm... I guess if it is dead, it doesnt really matter what you do with it. Although, please do not try to kill any fish!


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

yea i know, i wont kill my fish, thats what i already said


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

If you want to I don't see any harm in it. Just cutting off a head isn't really disSecting though. If a fish dies on you and you decide to try it, you should get a chart of fish anatomy (you can probably find one online) then cut it open down the belly and look inside for the things on the chart. You might actually learn something this way. :thumb: The teacher might be impressed if you spell it right too :wink: .


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

8th grade sience class?  i remember that dang pig! they stuck the whole school up.


----------



## jdwaymir (Mar 5, 2008)

hi, I study bioinformatics at Indiana University. I would do what Dewdrop suggested. Get yourself some charts and descriptions of basic fish anatomy. I would not suggest however dissecting fish that have died in your tank due to some underlying conditions that you might not realize are there such as parasites and general risk of disease. If you do decide to dissect a fish from your tank please use universal precautions while handling it.

My suggestion to you is get with your bio teacher and talk to him/her about dissecting a fish. This could be for the whole class or your teacher could order 1 or 2 specimens for you (you may have to pay for this yourself but hey its truly is a learning experience). The fish that your instructor can order have been properly preserved and the risk of contracting a parasite would be very minimal. Many times these animals have also been treated so that major arteries and veins have been treated so that they stand out in color.

Your teacher should have a couple of catalogs or websites that he/she orders from for classroom supplies. I know that Sand Sharks are available along with perch and tilapia.

Talking to your teacher about this will show he/she that you truly have an interest in anatomy and physiology and can point you in the right direction. Which ever you decide, please be careful. I know dissecting can be very fun! Last week I started work on osmoregulation in my physio class and got to dissect a sheep's kidney.

So I do have a question for you though. Why do you just cut off their heads and stake them?


----------



## hekeim (Dec 6, 2006)

If you wantet to impress your teacher, you could just show up to class on time, and pay attention. I'm a teacher, and I'm quite impressed with my students when they do that.


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

hekeim said:


> If you wantet to impress your teacher, you could just show up to class on time, and pay attention. I'm a teacher, and I'm quite impressed with my students when they do that.


hekeim, perhaps a teacher should proof read their post for spelling errors before submitting.   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

:lol:

Why don't you go fishing?!? You'll have plenty of working material to deal with :fish:


----------

